
Coronavirus in Schools: Teachers Fear for Their Lives - laurex
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/carolineodonovan/coronavirus-schools-teachers-fear-for-their-lives
======
user555555555
Good luck making a group of children all wear a mask all of the time

------
virtuous_signal
Can public schools just mandate that kids wear masks, from a legal
perspective? On the one hand, kids are much less... annoying about enduring
inconveniences; but on the other hand, public schools can't play the private-
business card that e.g., stores can. I have no doubt that some American
parents with perfectly healthy children will insist that theirs shouldn't have
to wear masks, because "oxygen" or whatever, and that really does jeopardize
teachers' and other students' lives.

~~~
Rapzid
I'm sure they can. There isn't really a private business card that I'm aware
of. Even here in Texas the "workaround" was to mandate that businesses require
employees and customers wear masks.

Beyond that, I haven't even read a credible analysis that believes mask and
social distancing mandates would not be legal. To the contrary, just about
everybody I've heard/read from suggests it's settled law that the government
can take these measures in the interest of public health during a pandemic.

Really it's just been a bunch of politicizing, hand waving, hollow platitudes,
and feigning ignorance of the data and CDC guidelines accompanying a refusal
to mandate. I believe the few court cases so far have resulted in the courts
upholding mandates right?

~~~
mrguyorama
There's literally already a supreme court case about the government requiring
you to wear masks.

Though "case law" has always been weird to me, because sometimes it just gets
reviewed or overturned and now something that was taken as gospel in the
judicial system can be 100% turned around, with zero new text in the law books

~~~
dragonwriter
> Though "case law" has always been weird to me, because sometimes it just
> gets reviewed or overturned and now something that was taken as gospel in
> the judicial system can be 100% turned around, with zero new text in the law
> books

Case law is text in the law books. In the US, it is _most_ of the text in the
law books.

~~~
mrguyorama
It just concerns me how much power a random judge has that their decisions and
opinions become law, with other judges very hesitant to challenge it

~~~
dragonwriter
> It just concerns me how much power a random judge has that their decisions
> and opinions become law

A “random judge” has virtually no power of that kind; trial court decisions
are rarely published and, if published, are still only persuasive rather than
binding authority. Appellate court decisions are binding precedent on inferior
courts, but appointments to such courts are highly scrutinized for that
reason, and the decisions aren't made by a single judge.

------
sebazzz
In my country the schools are open without any issues. It is mind-bending that
once you're over a certain amount of infected people that it becomes much more
dangerous. That is the effect of infections being exponentially.

